# Auto hold feature



## Jxz024000 (May 26, 2017)

Does Atlas have auto hold feature? Or brake hold as other car manufacturers called it. I tried to google it but can't find an answer. Thanks.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Launch Edition (Base S with a few bonus features from SE/SEL) does *not* have hill hold.

Hopefully an SE/SEL owner can chime in.


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

Auto hold is not available on NAR model. However it's standard on chinese models, so you can probably get the parts from China for cheap and retrofit.


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

The SEL Premium has hill hold.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

This feature might be something that can be activated through the Vag Com
In my 15 Passat you can deactivate it... so the hardware might be there...
Find someone with the vag com in your area and check it out


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

We're talking about AUTO HOLD here, not hill hold. Auto hold will hold the brake for you whenever you come to a complete stop, and release the brake automatically when you accelerate. 

VWOA removed this feature from North American Atlas and Tiguan LWB, but it's standard on ROW models.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

dcsh said:


> We're talking about AUTO HOLD here, not hill hold. Auto hold will hold the brake for you whenever you come to a complete stop, and release the brake automatically when you accelerate.
> 
> VWOA removed this feature from North American Atlas and Tiguan LWB, but it's standard on ROW models.


Exactly. My 2011 Touareg had it, but for 2012 all VWs lost it. My 2013 CC didn't have it. I hated the cutout for it. 

As with all VWs with e-park brakes, you can set it in D at a light and hitting the gas releases it. Not quite the same as auto hold I know, but it works if you want to do it. Auto hold sometimes gripped the brakes when I didn't want it to. So it was not without fault.


----------

